# Deputy Sheriff Ronnie Smith



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Deputy Sheriff Ronnie Smith Butts County Sheriff's Office, Georgia

End of Watch: Saturday, December 17, 2011


Bio & Incident Details

*Age:* 49
*Tour:* 4 years
*Badge #* 643
*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Incident Date:* 12/17/2011
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available
· Leave a Reflection
· Update this memorial
​Deputy Sheriff Ronnie Smith was killed in an automobile accident while responding to a fight call at approximately 10:30 pm.

His patrol car left the roadway and struck several trees at the intersection of Biles Road and Four Points Road, causing him to suffer fatal injuries.

Deputy Smith had served with the Butts County Sheriff's Office for four years. He is survived by his wife and two daughters.
Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff Gene Pope
Butts County Sheriff's Office
835 Ernest Biles Drive
Jackson, GA 30233

Phone: (770) 775-8216

Read more: Deputy Sheriff Ronnie Smith, Butts County Sheriff's Office, Georgia


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

RIP Sir.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Deputy Smith.


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Deputy Smith


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Deputy


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2012)

RIP Deputy Smith Butts


----------

